# Couple new ones



## Humongous (Apr 14, 2020)

Got to work on some pens in the shop and like the way these turned out.

First is segmented with Maple and purple heart with a copper/brass/copper spacer.  I was hoping for more contrast between the different metals but overall happy with the result.

Second is a blue dyed maple.  I wanted to try dyeing and found these Dr ph martens watercolors around the house.  Really happy with the color evenness and saturation into the maple.  I tried some waterproof inks and didn't like the result, ended up turning it off to try this.

Both are PSI designer kits

Thanks for looking, comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## Sly Dog (Apr 14, 2020)

I like them both, but the segmented pen in particular.  Nice proportions of the segments and I think the different metals works very well - I hadn’t thought of that.  No issues with drilling?  I’ve only used aluminum (1 layer) with epoxy and had occasional issues with them separating while drilling.


----------



## TDahl (Apr 14, 2020)

Both pens turned out great. I really like the shade of blue.


----------



## alanemorrison (Apr 15, 2020)

I like both of your pens, Ken.
How long did you leave between colouring the blue one and applying the finish?
Alan


----------



## socdad (Apr 15, 2020)

Very nice work, love the segmented pen.


----------



## Humongous (Apr 15, 2020)

Sly Dog said:


> I like them both, but the segmented pen in particular.  Nice proportions of the segments and I think the different metals works very well - I hadn’t thought of that.  No issues with drilling?  I’ve only used aluminum (1 layer) with epoxy and had occasional issues with them separating while drilling.


Thank you, I did have some issues.  I started with a 7mm brad point and drilled about 1/4" in to establish a good center.  I then switched to sharp standard bits and worked up to the 7mm with 2 smaller sizes.  It still broke apart a couple times.  Once I had it to the correct size I put painters tape over the end and put in some thin CA taped the other end and shook it around for a while.  Dumped out the excess and let dry then glued in the tube.  I've done the thin CA on all segmented blanks since I saw a member here recommend it, I think it was @John Eldeen , Haven't had a blow out on the lathe since.


----------



## Humongous (Apr 15, 2020)

alanemorrison said:


> I like both of your pens, Ken.
> How long did you leave between colouring the blue one and applying the finish?
> Alan


Thank you.  Since it was a water based color, I let it spin on the lathe for about 5 min then sit for around an hour.  Then 3 coats of thin and 4 coats of medium.


----------



## mark james (Apr 15, 2020)

An excellent Duet!  The segmented one is very attractive.  The separation in the metals is subtle as you noted, but just just noticeable enough to give another visual element.  Well done.   

And the blue is very vibrant and looks almost like an acrylic.  Beautiful finish.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 15, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 15, 2020)

well done Ken! both look good.


----------



## SteveJ (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice work - I love the simple segments!


----------



## Lucky2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Two very nice looking pens for sure, but what's up with the refill protruding beyond the end of the tip? Was it just not retracted fully, or was the pen a bit short for the refill?

Len


----------



## Humongous (Apr 15, 2020)

Lucky2 said:


> Two very nice looking pens for sure, but what's up with the refill protruding beyond the end of the tip? Was it just not retracted fully, or was the pen a bit short for the refill?
> 
> Len


Thanks Len. I just checked the pen and it does fully retract.  I didn't notice that in the photo, just a case of operator error.


----------



## JettLake (Apr 21, 2020)

Awesome job on both pens! I want to experiment with dyes. Did you mix the dye with anything? How many coats? Did you sand after dying? Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Larryreitz (Apr 21, 2020)

Can't add too much to what has already been said.  Both are nice.  The segmented one is very nice.


----------



## Humongous (Apr 24, 2020)

JettLake said:


> Awesome job on both pens! I want to experiment with dyes. Did you mix the dye with anything? How many coats? Did you sand after dying? Thanks,
> Jeff


Thanks.  I just put the water color on a folded paper towel and wiped it on until I got the coverage that I liked.  This stuff covered really well so I guess it's just one coat, let dry, no sanding then finish.  It was a lot easier than I expected.


----------



## JettLake (May 6, 2020)

Humongous said:


> Thanks.  I just put the water color on a folded paper towel and wiped it on until I got the coverage that I liked.  This stuff covered really well so I guess it's just one coat, let dry, no sanding then finish.  It was a lot easier than I expected.


Nice. I'm totally going to try it.


----------



## Dale Parrott (Nov 4, 2020)

Humongous said:


> Got to work on some pens in the shop and like the way these turned out.
> 
> First is segmented with Maple and purple heart with a copper/brass/copper spacer.  I was hoping for more contrast between the different metals but overall happy with the result.
> 
> ...


I just love that color.  It reminds me of the color of my first car, or at least the way I remember it. Thanks for posting the product used.


----------



## Alchemist (Nov 4, 2020)

Dr.Martens water colors are always have such a vivid color. Friends of mine use them all the time. Both pens are great. Personally, i have found epoxy works great between metals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenB259 (Nov 5, 2020)

Both are very nice. I love the color blue you achieved and I’m very jealous of your Purple Heart. My Purple Heart never looks purple when I am done . I would offer one bit of advice, get a set of stubby centering bits. I have a cheap harbor frejght set, I’m not kidding, you will kick yourself for not getting them sooner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app no but B


----------



## Bryguy (Nov 5, 2020)

I think the copper/brass/copper spacers worked really well, subtle, but there. 
I need to start experimenting with dyes. How deep do they penetrate, or do you put them on just before the finish?


----------



## Humongous (Nov 5, 2020)

KenB259 said:


> Both are very nice. I love the color blue you achieved and I’m very jealous of your Purple Heart. My Purple Heart never looks purple when I am done . I would offer one bit of advice, get a set of stubby centering bits. I have a cheap harbor frejght set, I’m not kidding, you will kick yourself for not getting them sooner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app no but B


Thanks Ken, I will put those on my shopping list for my next trip to Harbor Freight.  For the purple heart, I like to leave it out in the sun for a while just before finishing.  I don't know if the color will last any longer but it really makes it pop initially


----------



## Humongous (Nov 5, 2020)

Bryguy said:


> I think the copper/brass/copper spacers worked really well, subtle, but there.
> I need to start experimenting with dyes. How deep do they penetrate, or do you put them on just before the finish?


I'm not sure about the penetration with this particular product. I just wiped it on and let dry right before the CA finish.


----------

